# What grounds and how do I find a good lawyer?



## Goodbye (May 16, 2021)

Where does one find a good lawyer? I'm wary of doing a random Google search. 

Is the following in a partner legal grounds for divorce? Low sex drive, no sex in years and a bad attitude (I've been cataloging examples, as without those, it might sound trivial). 

What age do children cope relatively easier with divorce if there's such an age? 

Thanks.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Goodbye said:


> Where does one find a good lawyer? I'm wary of doing a random Google search.
> 
> Is the following in a partner legal grounds for divorce? Low sex drive, no sex in years and a bad attitude (I've been cataloging examples, as without those, it might sound trivial).


In the UK, the simplest route is if both partners agree to divorce. If not, you definitely need advice from a lawyer, not from us. Book first consultations with several different ones.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Irreconcilable differences qualify as ground in most places. That phrase is defined any way the people want / whatever they are unhappy about. 

You can find a good lawyer by asking around, reading on line reviews, checking with the local bar association -- most have referral services -- and meeting with the lawyer & talking to the person. You have to be comfortable interacting with the person.


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

Depends on where you're from.

Believe it or not, laws vary depending on location.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

Goodbye said:


> Where does one find a good lawyer? I'm wary of doing a random Google search.
> 
> Is the following in a partner legal grounds for divorce? Low sex drive, no sex in years and a bad attitude (I've been cataloging examples, as without those, it might sound trivial).
> 
> ...


Most states in the US allow for "no fault" divorce....meaning one party doesn't need a reason to leave. But I'm not sure what the laws are in the UK. As for where to find a good lawyer, ask around....friends, co-workers, etc. You can also find recommendation on FB, etc.


----------



## Jamieboy (Jan 14, 2021)

In the UK, you can divorce for only specific reasons, adultery being one and unreasonable behaviour being another. Can't remember the others. But unreasonable behaviour is the one that applies. However you would need to get a judge to agree with your definition of unreasonable behaviour.

As others have mentioned solicitor is best to advise


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

most kids now get on ok , often the kids can feel the strain and if things are not good in the home the kids are better off when they can go to mothers home one day and on another day go to dads , 

kids do play on their parents how ever and try and keep them together in a form of blackmail but it is best to sit them down and tell them this is what way it is going to be , here in france many seem to work out what they call reconstituted families , made up of the kids of two couples and often the kid from the new couple 

schools like to know if what relationship each of the kids are to each other and who can pick them up from school


----------



## Goodbye (May 16, 2021)

Fergalla said:


> Yes, everything depends on where you're from.


Thank you. I'm in the UK.


----------



## Goodbye (May 16, 2021)

Jamieboy said:


> In the UK, you can divorce for only specific reasons, adultery being one and unreasonable behaviour being another. Can't remember the others. But unreasonable behaviour is the one that applies. However you would need to get a judge to agree with your definition of unreasonable behaviour.
> 
> As others have mentioned solicitor is best to advise





SCDad01 said:


> Most states in the US allow for "no fault" divorce....meaning one party doesn't need a reason to leave. But I'm not sure what the laws are in the UK. As for where to find a good lawyer, ask around....friends, co-workers, etc. You can also find recommendation on FB, etc.


Thanks. I'm hoping for the lawyer to give me advice discreetly and would rather not let friends, co workers and neighbours know that I'm considering divorce. Not just yet anyway. 
But I think I've got a few pointers on this thread so I'll see where those take me.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Fergalla said:


> Yes, everything depends on where you're from.


The flag is British.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

To be honest no age is best for a divorce. Children always suffer but if you can both agree to do things as amicably as possible that will help.
I have seen small children up to teens and adult children who suffer terribly, you need to know that if you go ahead.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Goodbye said:


> Where does one find a good lawyer? I'm wary of doing a random Google search.
> 
> Is the following in a partner legal grounds for divorce? Low sex drive, no sex in years and a bad attitude (I've been cataloging examples, as without those, it might sound trivial).
> 
> ...


Incompatibility. If you want a divorce, you can get a divorce. Difference in sex drive isn't grounds, cheating isn't grounds. You don't need real grounds. It's just "incompatibility." 

Children cope better with divorce than they do with tension and arguing.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> To be honest no age is best for a divorce. Children always suffer but if you can both agree to do things as amicably as possible that will help.
> I have seen small children up to teens and adult children who suffer terribly, you need to know that if you go ahead.


my SIL father and mother divorced ,she had a good relationship with both , she married my brother but would never bring a child into the world because of the divorce ,


----------

